# How to unclog Spirit Ground Fogger?



## ironcladfolly (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a 5-year old low-lying ground fogger from Spirit Halloween (a 1000W Heshan Lide) that's stopped working. It receives power, and I can hear the pump working, but it doesn't output anything.

I took it apart and disassembled the pump, cleaning out each part, and putting it back together. That fixed it - for about 5 minutes, and then it stopped working again. I tried repeating everything, but now it refuses to output fog.

The pump seems to work (it's sputtering out fluid when I run the machine while the line is disconnected from the heater). The heater is also working. It's just that somewhere between those two parts, it's still clogging up. It seems to be at the connection point of the pump to the copper tubing that feeds into the heater, but I'm not sure.

Any idea how I could fix this, or am I better off just buying a new machine? If it helps, here's a look at the guts of the machine:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

try running vinegar instead of fog fluid?

kinda the old standby method if you have a build up of gunk in the line somewhere.
sometimes it works.


----------



## ironcladfolly (Oct 5, 2015)

BillyVanpire said:


> try running vinegar instead of fog fluid?
> 
> kinda the old standby method if you have a build up of gunk in the line somewhere.
> sometimes it works.


Yeah, I should also note that I actually started running vinegar through it, and have been trying to run it through since. I even gave each individual piece of the pump a bath in vinegar to make sure there's nothing clogging up in them.


----------



## Edman197 (May 22, 2016)

Vinegar or fog machine cleaner. I use them in my fog machines after the end of each season.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Curious what makes this unit a "low lying" fog machine... Aside from the fog fluid, or some kind of cooling method, there's nothing a fog machine can offer that makes it "low lying" lol. Anyhow yes run straight vinegar and possibly a welders tip cleaner or something thin into the nozzle if the vinegar doesn't cook it loose.


----------

